# Sears Pension Plan-how to contact???



## pcgirl54 (Nov 21, 2007)

We are ex Sears employees fand while purusing files noticed DH has not received any updates since 2004. He was entitled to payments when he reaches 65 and got annual statements. I know they mergered(gulp) with Kmart about the same time. The contact numbers on our ppwk are disconnected.

Are there any other Tuggers who worked for Sears and were part of the pension plan? DH has not worked for Sears since the 1986.

Thank You


----------



## djs (Nov 21, 2007)

Try calling 847-286-2500 which is the number for their post merger offices.  Bob Luse is the name of their "Senior Human Resources Officer" and probably could help you.  I don't work for Sears, or know Bob, I just was able to look them up in one of our CRM applications at work.

If you need to write them, the address is 3333 Beverly Rd., Hoffman Estates, IL 60179.  If that's the same info you have then our application has outdated info.

Good luck.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's see...I found this, on how they were planning to phase out the plan in 2004. 

http://compensation.blr.com/display.cfm/id/153653

Here's the site for Sears Holdings. I guess I would start by calling phone numbers there. 

http://www.searsholdings.com/invest/

Here's the "contact us" info from that site. 

Sears Holdings Corporation (map)
3333 Beverly Road
Hoffman Estates, IL 60179
(847) 286-2500


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 22, 2007)

If this doesn't work, you can also contact the Pension Benefit Guaranty Corporation, which helps to protect our pension benefits:

http://www.pbgc.gov/

Good luck in your search and let us know if you have other questions.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone DH will try those leads. Eons ago when I also worked for Sears, a  Bob Luse (Phonetic sp-Lucy)used to be the CEO. Wonder if this is the same person.


----------

